# Postgresql 8.2 in gentoo?

## notatrekkie

Hi,

I am a happy gentoo user and a happy postgresql user. But now I am sad to see that there is nothing done for version 8.2.x of postgres. Also I am a bit afraid that there is little activity on postgres packages in gentoo.

I will have to select a distribution to install a bunch of servers in the near future (please don't make me select ubuntu for this)...   :Confused: 

Thanks in advance,

Bernard.

----------

## limn

Have you had a look at bug 157337?

----------

## notatrekkie

No, obviously, I did not, thanks for pointing me.

I am now happy to see that development is indeed going on and I'll wait patiently for those guys to release something I can try out.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *notatrekkie wrote:*   

> please don't make me select ubuntu for this

 

Unless you're willing to install the beta of Feisty wotsit on a server, you're currently stuck with 8.1 in Ubuntu also  :Wink: 

----------

## notatrekkie

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *notatrekkie wrote:*   please don't make me select ubuntu for this 
> 
> Unless you're willing to install the beta of Feisty wotsit on a server, you're currently stuck with 8.1 in Ubuntu also 

 

That's true.

----------

## notatrekkie

Just FYI, I installed the ebuild provided in bug mentioned above:  bug 157337, and everything went fine. So I now have a postgresql-8.2.1 running on my gentoo box!

----------

## hagen_

 *notatrekkie wrote:*   

> Just FYI, I installed the ebuild provided in bug mentioned above:  bug 157337, and everything went fine. So I now have a postgresql-8.2.1 running on my gentoo box!

 

I was wondering which ebuilds did you use to emerge postgresql the ones provided by Michael Krelin or the one provided by Kamikaze???

----------

## notatrekkie

 *hagen_ wrote:*   

>  *notatrekkie wrote:*   Just FYI, I installed the ebuild provided in bug mentioned above:  bug 157337, and everything went fine. So I now have a postgresql-8.2.1 running on my gentoo box! 
> 
> I was wondering which ebuilds did you use to emerge postgresql the ones provided by Michael Krelin or the one provided by Kamikaze???

 

I took this one: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=106296

----------

## hagen_

 *notatrekkie wrote:*   

>  *hagen_ wrote:*    *notatrekkie wrote:*   Just FYI, I installed the ebuild provided in bug mentioned above:  bug 157337, and everything went fine. So I now have a postgresql-8.2.1 running on my gentoo box! 
> 
> I was wondering which ebuilds did you use to emerge postgresql the ones provided by Michael Krelin or the one provided by Kamikaze??? 
> 
> I took this one: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=106296

 

That was very helpful, thank you

Now I'm going to test it

----------

## notatrekkie

For completeness to this thread... I discovered yesterday layman and the additional overlays that it has. One of them is postgresql-experimental. It contains recent version of postgresql including 8.2.3. 

I did:

```

layman -a postgresql-experimental

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

emerge -C libpq

emerge -C postgresql

USE="client server" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av postgresql

emerge --config =postgresql-server-8.2.3

```

This version installs a slotted version of the package, eselect can be used the version of postgresql to make active:

```

eselect postgresql set 8.2

```

I hope this can help some people, like it did for me.

----------

## P21YALPHA

Some new ebuilds.

Enjoy em..  :Wink: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172654 <- libpq 8.2.3

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172670 <- postgresql 8.2.3

compiles and works fine here

----------

## beppu

 *P21YALPHA wrote:*   

> Some new ebuilds.
> 
> Enjoy em.. 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172654 <- libpq 8.2.3
> ...

 

Thanks for making these!    :Smile: 

----------

## astor84

 *notatrekkie wrote:*   

> For completeness to this thread... I discovered yesterday layman and the additional overlays that it has. One of them is postgresql-experimental. It contains recent version of postgresql including 8.2.3. 
> 
> I did:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, I did this but now I can not install libpq, which I need for pgadmin3. I get this error:

```
coruscant ~ # emerge -auv libpq

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/libpq-8.1.8  USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -kerberos -pg-intdatetime -threads" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <dev-db/libpq-99.99.99 (is blocking dev-db/postgresql-libs-8.2.3)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

EDIT: Ok, I made a symlink from /usr/lib/libpq.so.4 -> /usr/lib/libpq.so and pgadmin3 now starts fine.

----------

